# Roamio Plus - Verizon Fios - Moca



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just ordered the Tivo Roamio Plus and a Tivo Mini. Between calling Tivo and reading various internet posts I am getting confilicting answers on how to connect my new Roamio Plus up using Moca.

My current setup is I have a downstairs Verizon HD DVR (the Roamio Plus will replace this), and upstairs a Verizon HD Dvr (the mini will replace this), and I have a third room with just my Verizon Fios Actiontec M14244WR connected to my main desktop - I believe this is Moca Enabled).

On the Tivo site it states that Verizon Fios Households are Moca Enabled. I talked to a Tivo Rep who said I will need to purchase a Moca Adapter and connect that to the Verizon Cable Modem in my computer room.

After reading a few different posts online (not in these forums), I have read quite a few where Verizon Fios users are stating that they did not need to purchase this adapter and it was basically plug and play.

With my current setup, will I just be able to pull the coaxial from my downstairs Verizon DVR and plug that into the Roamio Plus and see the option to connect to existing Moca (and then do the same with the Mini and never touch my Cable Modem)? Or is the Tivo tech correct and I will first need to add the Moca Adapter in my computer (take the coaxial from the wall into the Moca adapter, and then the Moca adapter into the Cable modem (and then maybe Ethernet from the Cable Modem to the Adapter too))?

Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Ignore the Tivo rep. If your Actiontec router is connected via coax, it's moca-enabled and you already have a moca network.

Connect your Plus and Mini to the coax. Nothing else needs to be done.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The Verizon Actiontec Router should have MoCA enabled by default. During setup of each Tivo device, when you get to the networking question, you'll choose "Connect via MoCA" or something like that. Each device should find the existing network from the Verizon router and connect without any interaction with your router.


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks to you both!

Next question. How important is the Poe filter? Is this a must do?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

POE filter is unnecessary with Fios. The MoCA signal can't get past the ONT box.


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

Great. Thanks again. TiVo really needs to train their support staff!!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Rob_W said:


> Great. Thanks again. TiVo really needs to train their support staff!!


Yeah, they should. This is pretty simple stuff. Newer FIOS installs are totally based on MoCA...


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

does this work the same way if i use a roamio pro and a THX tivo premiere xl 2 ? I also have fios!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

celtic pride said:


> does this work the same way if i use a roamio pro and a THX tivo premiere xl 2 ? I also have fios!


The Premiere XL (2-tuner) would need a moca adapter connected to its back, but the Roamio Pro should work right out of the box.


----------



## Scaevola (Dec 8, 2008)

So I'm gunna ask the dumb question....
(which is random)
moca....

I have fios
and a tivo hd and premiere and about to buy a romaio. both tivo hd and premiere have m-cards. Is there anything else necssary to share videos? I realize the romaio will need a mcard of its own to use the 6 streams ...but generically I was asking about the rest.....

the entire mini video marketing babble took me for a loop as I thought the household dvr transfer wasn't limited unless they added a cc code 1 (showtime premium style channels)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Scaevola said:


> So I'm gunna ask the dumb question....
> (which is random)
> moca....
> 
> ...


Well, there's a difference between copying and streaming, so it depends on what you want to do.

COPYING:
You'll be able to *copy* programs among the 3 boxes without doing anything special (unless they're from copy protected channels like HBO and Cinemax).

STREAMING:
You'll be able to copy OR stream videos between the Premiere and Roamio. The streaming feature circumvents the copy-protection, making watching HBO shows in another room possible as long as it's between a Premiere and Roamio. The older TivoHD box doesn't have streaming. It can only copy.

The potential drawback to streaming is that it requires a wired connection. If you want to be able to stream videos to/from the Premiere and Roamio, they'll need to be wired, either by ethernet or moca.

- The 6-tuner Roamios supports moca out of the box so nothing extra is needed for it. Connect the coax cable to it, select "Moca" as its network connection type and it should just work.

- If your Premiere is a 2-tuner version, it will need a moca adapter connected behind it if you want it to use the moca method.

- You can get a moca adapter for your TivoHD too if you want, but it wouldn't be particularly necessary since it can't stream.

(Regarding the Mini, the Mini supports streaming which as mentioned above, circumvents the copy limitation.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Bigg said:


> Yeah, they should. This is pretty simple stuff. Newer FIOS installs are totally based on MoCA...


What do you mean by "newer" installs? My install was done in summer of 2010. I replaced the router once as the first one failed. I have an Actiontec MI-424WR Rev. F router. Will MOCA work "out-of-the-box" when I connect the Roamio Pro I'm receiving on Monday?

Thanks.


----------



## pigiron (Dec 9, 2013)

nycityuser said:


> What do you mean by "newer" installs? My install was done in summer of 2010. I replaced the router once as the first one failed. I have an Actiontec MI-424WR Rev. F router. Will MOCA work "out-of-the-box" when I connect the Roamio Pro I'm receiving on Monday?
> 
> Thanks.


By newer install, does your ONT connect to your ActionTec via cat-5 or coax? When I got Fios on my last house, they wired it up via cat-5. When I moved to my newer house, they wired it up via coax. Almost all new fios installations will use the coax connection. If it is wired up via the coax, then you will have Moca out-of-the-box.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

pigiron said:


> By newer install, does your ONT connect to your ActionTec via cat-5 or coax? When I got Fios on my last house, they wired it up via cat-5. When I moved to my newer house, they wired it up via coax. Almost all new fios installations will use the coax connection. If it is wired up via the coax, then you will have Moca out-of-the-box.


Thank you for the clarification. My router is wired via coax. It looks like I am good to go in that my home already has MOCA throughout.

Looking forward to using it with my new Roamio Pro and Roamio Mini. I guess I just plug the coax into each and they are networked.

One more question. I will continue to use a TiVo HD which uses a wi-fi connection. Will that unit be able to interact with the Roamio which is connected to the network via MOCA? Obviously I won't be able to stream between the two but I want to be able to copy shows between them.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

nycityuser said:


> One more question. I will continue to use a TiVo HD which uses a wi-fi connection. Will that unit be able to interact with the Roamio which is connected to the network via MOCA? Obviously I won't be able to stream between the two but I want to be able to copy shows between them.


Yes, copying shows from one box to another will still work with the HD on wireless.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

pigiron said:


> By newer install, does your ONT connect to your ActionTec via cat-5 or coax? When I got Fios on my last house, they wired it up via cat-5. When I moved to my newer house, they wired it up via coax. Almost all new fios installations will use the coax connection. If it is wired up via the coax, then you will have Moca out-of-the-box.


^^^This. The Ethernet was, what, circa 2006 in the early BPON deployments?


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

So just a quick update. Yesterday I received my Roamio Plus and Mini. Everything installed pretty much without a hitch (I called an automated # to get my cable card working but HBO did not work, so had to call and speak with a real person - only took a couple of minutes). So far loving it - today I just ordered a 3 TB drive and as soon as Tivo gets some of the Slider remotes in stock I will be grabbing two of those (unless someone has any good reasons why I shouldn't - I want the backlighting, and figure the QWERTY will be nice too).


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I installed my Roamio Pro and Mini on Tuesday. Surprisingly, when I initiated the cablecard online via Verizon's website it properly paired it as well. I am getting all of the HBO/Cinemax channels without having to make a phone call.

And the MOCA connection with Verizon is fantastic as well. I just plugged the coax into the Pro and the Mini and they talk nice to each other. The Pro also talks to my TiVo HD which is connected via wi-fi.

I love this new setup and the speed of the Pro.


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

I was really happy with how easy the moca connection was to do with Verizon - plug and play.


----------



## scotchburg (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure I know whether my Fios setup is Moca-enabled. If I look at my router there's an ethernet cable from the wall already plugged into WAN, AND there is a coax cable going into it as well. What does this mean? I thought the ethernet cable provided the connection to the ONT>>street, and the coax cable is what allowed the cable boxes to be networked together (moca?). one of the previous posts made it sound like the run from the ONT to the router is what dictated whether the system was moca or not. is that true?

FWIW - I currently have their multi-room DVR service (thought that required Moca?) and equipment, which i'm returning and getting the M-card. I have 1 Roamio Plus and 3x Minis shipping from Tivo. I use the latest version of the verizon-supplied actiontec router.

Will I be able to put the Roamio Plus at any TV in the house connected with only coax and have the minis feed off of it, or will i need to hook up the roamio via ethernet at the TV that has the router next to it in order to get proper functionality for the minis?

I understand the fios equipment needs, and i understand tivo requirements to use moca, but i'm just not sure i know how my system is "wired" and whether that makes a difference.

Thanks in advance from a new Tivo customer and first-time poster


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

scotchburg said:


> I'm not sure I know whether my Fios setup is Moca-enabled. If I look at my router there's an ethernet cable from the wall already plugged into WAN, AND there is a coax cable going into it as well. What does this mean? I thought the ethernet cable provided the connection to the ONT>>street, and the coax cable is what allowed the cable boxes to be networked together (moca?). one of the previous posts made it sound like the run from the ONT to the router is what dictated whether the system was moca or not. is that true?
> 
> FWIW - I currently have their multi-room DVR service (thought that required Moca?) and equipment, which i'm returning and getting the M-card. I have 1 Roamio Plus and 3x Minis shipping from Tivo. I use the latest version of the verizon-supplied actiontec router.
> 
> ...


Your Roamio Plus and all your Minis can hook into the Fios network via Coax connection (Fios has Moca running on the ActionTec router). No Ethernet required for any Tivos in your setup (Plus/minis).


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

scotchburg said:


> I'm not sure I know whether my Fios setup is Moca-enabled. If I look at my router there's an ethernet cable from the wall already plugged into WAN, AND there is a coax cable going into it as well. What does this mean? I thought the ethernet cable provided the connection to the ONT>>street, and the coax cable is what allowed the cable boxes to be networked together (moca?). one of the previous posts made it sound like the run from the ONT to the router is what dictated whether the system was moca or not. is that true?
> 
> FWIW - I currently have their multi-room DVR service (thought that required Moca?) and equipment, which i'm returning and getting the M-card. I have 1 Roamio Plus and 3x Minis shipping from Tivo. I use the latest version of the verizon-supplied actiontec router.
> 
> ...


You'll be glad you made the switch!! I too just purchased a Roamio Plus and 2 Minis and they work great with FiOS. If you have any questions about the set up, feel free to message me. Verizon makes activating the cable card pretty darn easy and since you already have the Verizon Router your set up shouldn't be too complicated. You should be able to just plug all the Tivos, including the main one, into the cable jacks.


----------



## scotchburg (May 12, 2014)

thanks guys! i feel alot better now. I appreciate the quick and to-the-point responses.


----------



## bgartz (Jul 29, 2003)

leepoffaith said:


> You'll be glad you made the switch!! I too just purchased a Roamio Plus and 2 Minis and they work great with FiOS. If you have any questions about the set up, feel free to message me. Verizon makes activating the cable card pretty darn easy and since you already have the Verizon Router your set up shouldn't be too complicated. You should be able to just plug all the Tivos, including the main one, into the cable jacks.


Reading your posts I think I just did all the same things you did. So far so good with Tivo on FIOS. Even the wife has been ok with the boxes. That was a big win in my book. The only difference I have is a "free for life" DVR from FIOS, so instead of an extra mini I gave that DVR to my oldest.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

scotchburg said:


> I'm not sure I know whether my Fios setup is Moca-enabled. If I look at my router there's an ethernet cable from the wall already plugged into WAN, AND there is a coax cable going into it as well. What does this mean? I thought the ethernet cable provided the connection to the ONT>>street, and the coax cable is what allowed the cable boxes to be networked together (moca?). one of the previous posts made it sound like the run from the ONT to the router is what dictated whether the system was moca or not. is that true?
> 
> FWIW - I currently have their multi-room DVR service (thought that required Moca?) and equipment, which i'm returning and getting the M-card. I have 1 Roamio Plus and 3x Minis shipping from Tivo. I use the latest version of the verizon-supplied actiontec router.
> 
> ...


You have MoCA. Normally, there are two MoCA channels, one for ONT to router (WAN) and one for router to DVRs (LAN). In your case, you have Ethernet instead of the MoCA WAN, either because someone at some point had the 150mbps or faster package at that location, or it's an old install that was around before MoCA WAN, but you still have the MoCA LAN side, which is what is needed for TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bigg said:


> You have MoCA. Normally, there are two MoCA channels, one for ONT to router (WAN) and one for router to DVRs (LAN). In your case, you have Ethernet instead of the MoCA WAN, either because someone at some point had the 150mbps or faster package at that location, or it's an old install that was around before MoCA WAN, but you still have the MoCA LAN side, which is what is needed for TiVo.


Or someone specifically requested Ethernet. That is what i did in 2007 when I got FiOS. I wanted ethernet so I could use my own router if I wanted to. Otherwise with MoCA at the time, if the router crapped out, i would have been screwed for a few days without a working router(and no internet) until they sent a replacement. So I told them having an Ethernet connection was a requirement for me to sign up for FiOS. And in the end I was so glad i made them use the Ethernet connection. It's helped me avoid some issues over the years with the WAN connection by using my own routers instead of the Actiontec ones they provide..


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Or someone specifically requested Ethernet. That is what i did in 2007 when I got FiOS. I wanted ethernet so I could use my own router if I wanted to. Otherwise with MoCA at the time, if the router crapped out, i would have been screwed for a few days without a working router(and no internet) until they sent a replacement. So I told them having an Ethernet connection was a requirement for me to sign up for FiOS. And in the end I was so glad i made them use the Ethernet connection. It's helped me avoid some issues over the years with the WAN connection by using my own routers instead of the Actiontec ones they provide..


I did the same thing with my FIOS installation back in 2007 too for the same reason.


----------



## scotchburg (May 12, 2014)

its an older installation. When I moved into this place (2006) I ordered FIOS internet and Directv. thats when the ONT showed up and the cables were run to the house. When i dropped D* and went to FIOS TV (2009) the install dude pretty much just plugged in the STBs and ran. All router and STB upgrades since then i did myself.

Thanks for explaining about the Moca stuff. I hope this all works out and is worth the $50 i'm saving a month in verizon STB rental fees and DVR.

FWIW - I got the discount code from Ebay and got the Roamio Plus and 3 minis, all with lifetime service, for $1189 including 3 year warranty on the roamio and shipping. Would have cost $1800+ without the code and hopefully this stuff is still worth something in 24 months when I re-coup that $1200 in fios STB costs i'm giving up !


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

scotchburg said:


> its an older installation. When I moved into this place (2006) I ordered FIOS internet and Directv. thats when the ONT showed up and the cables were run to the house. When i dropped D* and went to FIOS TV (2009) the install dude pretty much just plugged in the STBs and ran. All router and STB upgrades since then i did myself.
> 
> Thanks for explaining about the Moca stuff. I hope this all works out and is worth the $50 i'm saving a month in verizon STB rental fees and DVR.
> 
> FWIW - I got the discount code from Ebay and got the Roamio Plus and 3 minis, all with lifetime service, for $1189 including 3 year warranty on the roamio and shipping. Would have cost $1800+ without the code and hopefully this stuff is still worth something in 24 months when I re-coup that $1200 in fios STB costs i'm giving up !




WoW!! That was a sweet deal.

It almost makes me wish I would wait a while to get my TiVos instead of getting them when they first launch. Almost.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Or someone specifically requested Ethernet. That is what i did in 2007 when I got FiOS. I wanted ethernet so I could use my own router if I wanted to. Otherwise with MoCA at the time, if the router crapped out, i would have been screwed for a few days without a working router(and no internet) until they sent a replacement. So I told them having an Ethernet connection was a requirement for me to sign up for FiOS. And in the end I was so glad i made them use the Ethernet connection. It's helped me avoid some issues over the years with the WAN connection by using my own routers instead of the Actiontec ones they provide..


True. If I end up moving to a FIOS area, I am going to use my own router and TiVos.


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

I need to better understand the Mini/FiOS setup piece. On the TiVo.com site (https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini), there are these images along with this text : "If your TiVo DVR is connected to your router, Youre all set! Just connect your TiVo Mini to your other TV and enjoy." 
















That seems to indicate that if my new Roamio Plus is connected to my router by Ethernet, that I don't need to activate any MoCA settings on the Roamio to get the Mini to work. Just so I'm explaining myself, here's what I currently have:

-- A new Roamio Plus, which is replacing a TiVoHD in my living room
-- The Roamio is inheriting the Gigabit Ethernet connection that I have run into the living room from the Verizon router (in another room)
-- The Verizon router is receiving its internet feed via MoCA (WAN)
-- I have no devices currently connected to the router via MoCA (LAN)
-- I now have plugged in a new Mini in a spare bedroom, with only the coax cable (which is linked to the router and to the Roamio via a splitter in the attic). No other networking is connected or available for the Mini.

So: with this setup, do I need to change anything? I've read the other threads about the Mini taking days to sync (it's still looping on the 'Starting Up' page), so I'm being patient - but I want to make sure I have a correct setup to start with.

Do I need to activate the option on the Roamio to 'Use this DVR to create a MoCA network'? Must I make the Roamio become a MoCA client to the Verizon router (taking it off of the Gigabit Ethernet primary network)? Thanks.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Ick. Tivo's instructions there are horrible. But in any event, Fios makes moca simple.

- The Verizon router (when connected via coax) creates the moca network for you. (Sounds 'Done' in your case.)
- The Roamio Plus and Mini can both be connected by coax and everything should "just work". Select moca during setup, or in the network settings.

If you'd rather connect the Roamio Plus to your gigabit ethernet, you can do that (select ethernet-only on it), but don't configure it to create the moca network, as that will conflict with the moca network already created by the router.

Forcing some service connections on the Roamio may speed up the sync with the Mini. Then restarting guided setup on the Mini (pulling the plug) may be needed for the Roamio to be selectable as a host.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

All FiOS installs are not the same. Some installs actually bring both TV and internet into the home on coax (using MOCA for the data) and routers convert the data to Ethernet. Others have both a Cat-5 run for data and a coax run for TV. In our case, we had FiOS installed in 2007, before they offered TV, so we had a Cat-5 cable and our own router (the D-Link they gave us died after about 6 months). Since we also had a coax line run to within a foot of the ONT (from back when we had Cablevision's cable modem service) they used that for TV. Consequently, I use one of my Roamios to be the Ethernet/MOCA bridge.

If you have a Actiontec router that connects to the incoming coax line, then you already have MOCA enabled on the coax. If you have a different router, or the coax is not attached to your Verizon router, then you will need to bridge the Ethernet and coax in the Roamio or with a MOCA adapter.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> All FiOS installs are not the same. Some installs actually bring both TV and internet into the home on coax (using MOCA for the data) and routers convert the data to Ethernet. Others have both a Cat-5 run for data and a coax run for TV. In our case, we had FiOS installed in 2007, before they offered TV, so we had a Cat-5 cable and our own router (the D-Link they gave us died after about 6 months). Since we also had a coax line run to within a foot of the ONT (from back when we had Cablevision's cable modem service) they used that for TV. Consequently, I use one of my Roamios to be the Ethernet/MOCA bridge.
> 
> If you have a Actiontec router that connects to the incoming coax line, then you already have MOCA enabled on the coax. If you have a different router, or the coax is not attached to your Verizon router, then you will need to bridge the Ethernet and coax in the Roamio or with a MOCA adapter.


Any modern FIOS router will create a MoCA LAN, no matter whether it's using MoCA or Ethernet for WAN. Also, the realyl old setups, if they had Verizon STBs, had a MoCA LAN adapter.


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. I have left the Roamio connected via Ethernet, and the Mini is only connected via Coax. However, I am still not successful in getting a connection from the Mini.

In fact, I cannot get the Mini to register as a connected device on my router. I have not only rebooted the router, but did a complete factory reset (I had to since I had somehow locked myself out of the admin account...), so this should have given the Mini the best opportunity to make a clean start with a MoCA connection to the network.

Instead, when I'm logged into the router (a brand-new MI24WR rev. I, which replaced my ancient router that finally died about a month ago) I see multiple clients connected via Ethernet but none - 0 - on Coax.

I've even moved the Mini to a different coax outlet (I only have a couple, other than the one the router is on and the one in the living room), but it didn't make any difference. I left it connected overnight, but I still do not see it as a connected device on the router.

Is there anything I may need to change in the router settings to make this active? There is a light on the router front panel marked 'LAN Coax', and it is dark. I don't know if that's because nothing is connected and accessing the router via coax, or because the LAN MoCA is somehow not active. (When I look at the available menus in the Actiontech web interface, I don't see anything that looks to be off, nor do I see anything immediately apparent that I could activate.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Is the Mini set on "Auto" for the MoCA channel? That is the only way it's going to be able to find the current MoCA channel in use. Otherwise the Mini won't be able to connect to the MoCA router if they are on different MoCA channels.

Although I specifically use MoCA channel 15 in my setup. Since that is supposed to be the lowest frequency the Mini uses which I read was 1150Mhz.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Any modern FIOS router will create a MoCA LAN, no matter whether it's using MoCA or Ethernet for WAN. Also, the realyl old setups, if they had Verizon STBs, had a MoCA LAN adapter.


Sure, but not every FiOS customer HAS a FiOS router of any kind. I don't, and while my initial install was in 2007, the ONT was replaced 2 years ago when I upgraded to FiOS Quantum speeds.

Making blanket statements that assume all installations are identical can lead newbies astray. I was just making note of the additional variable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But every FiOS customer should have a FiOS supplied router. Since that is supposed to be required with the installation. Although they might not use it. For instance I have four FiOS supplied routers gathering dust in my closet that I've received over the last seven years. But I would only use them as a last resort or to make sure they don't give me any grief if they need to troubleshoot an issue.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Maybe they *should*, but I *don't*. And I doubt I'm the only one. That's the real world.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Rosenkavalier said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have left the Roamio connected via Ethernet, and the Mini is only connected via Coax. However, I am still not successful in getting a connection from the Mini.
> 
> In fact, I cannot get the Mini to register as a connected device on my router. I have not only rebooted the router, but did a complete factory reset (I had to since I had somehow locked myself out of the admin account...), so this should have given the Mini the best opportunity to make a clean start with a MoCA connection to the network.
> 
> ...


I'd try disconnecting the Roamio from the Ethernet and configure it for MOCA only and see if it shows up on the router. If it does, that points to a wiring issue on the Mini that is preventing the MOCA connection. If it doesn't then that points to a router issue.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Rosenkavalier said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have left the Roamio connected via Ethernet, and the Mini is only connected via Coax. However, I am still not successful in getting a connection from the Mini.
> 
> In fact, I cannot get the Mini to register as a connected device on my router. I have not only rebooted the router, but did a complete factory reset (I had to since I had somehow locked myself out of the admin account...), so this should have given the Mini the best opportunity to make a clean start with a MoCA connection to the network.
> 
> ...


I recently helped get a TiVo Mini working via MoCA for a friend and I had big issues with how the cable runs were done. If you have any way of tracing the lines to each outlet, I would start with that. I think you need to make sure that the coax line for the Mini in the spare bedroom has a path back to the coax line to your Router. In my case, I ran into issues dealing with drop amplifiers and separate cable runs (that were not connected). Also, old coax splitters can also create problems.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> Sure, but not every FiOS customer HAS a FiOS router of any kind. I don't, and while my initial install was in 2007, the ONT was replaced 2 years ago when I upgraded to FiOS Quantum speeds.
> 
> Making blanket statements that assume all installations are identical can lead newbies astray. I was just making note of the additional variable.


Right. There may not be MoCA if it's a user-supplied router, but that's a fairly rare case, and in that case, the user would have put their own router there, so they would know what they're using, and that they don't have MoCA.


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Is the Mini set on "Auto" for the MoCA channel? That is the only way it's going to be able to find the current MoCA channel in use.


The problem is that I never get to the control interface - I'm stuck on the very first "Welcome! Starting up..." screen, and the Mini simply restarts over and over at this point. So I can't set anything.



Diana Collins said:


> I'd try disconnecting the Roamio from the Ethernet and configure it for MOCA only and see if it shows up on the router. If it does, that points to a wiring issue on the Mini that is preventing the MOCA connection. If it doesn't then that points to a router issue.


I did this once I got home. I reset the networking on the Roamio (although I had to remember to unplug the Ethernet cable...), and it did successfully connect to the router via coax/MoCA. However, the Mini continued to not make a MoCA connection. So... (see the next comment)



das335 said:


> I recently helped get a TiVo Mini working via MoCA for a friend and I had big issues with how the cable runs were done. If you have any way of tracing the lines to each outlet, I would start with that. I think you need to make sure that the coax line for the Mini in the spare bedroom has a path back to the coax line to your Router. In my case, I ran into issues dealing with drop amplifiers and separate cable runs (that were not connected). Also, old coax splitters can also create problems. Good luck.


I have never even had TV's in these other rooms (I've only had this house for a few years), so I can't say for certain that these other outlets even work. So I decided to give the Mini its best chance for a connection. I moved it into the living room with the Roamio, and got a coax splitter (which is rated for 1100 MHz) to split the cable line that had already proven to make a successful MoCA connection.

I connected both the Roamio and the Mini to the same coax line via the splitter. I then confirmed that the Roamio was still making a successful MoCA connection (and I also made a few service connections, per other suggestions). With everything else confirmed to work correctly, I then restarted the Mini with it connected to another HDMI input on my main TV to monitor its status. I waited...and it still just looped on the 'Welcome!' screen, and never showed up on the router's list of clients.

So I'm going to let it just run for a while (still connected to the coax splitter), and just see what happens. I'm guessing that I'm not going to get anywhere with the Mini.

One different note: after the Roamio has been on, I've noted some unusual entries in my router's client list. Does the Roamio generate more than one connection? I noted that right now, there are two entries with the same MAC address, except the final character is one number higher - and one of them is described as TiVo. (It did this even when it was connected with ethernet.)


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Rosenkavalier said:


> One different note: after the Roamio has been on, I've noted some unusual entries in my router's client list. Does the Roamio generate more than one connection? I noted that right now, there are two entries with the same MAC address, except the final character is one number higher - and one of them is described as TiVo. (It did this even when it was connected with ethernet.)


That is expected (assuming it is not a Roamio Basic). The Plus and Pro models have a separate MAC address for the internal Stream functionality.

I think you've proven the Mini has a hardware problem; I would call TiVo to see how much replacing it would cost.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rosenkavalier said:


> The problem is that I never get to the control interface - I'm stuck on the very first "Welcome! Starting up..." screen, and the Mini simply restarts over and over at this point. So I can't set anything.
> 
> ...............


The mini should not be restarting like that. It sounds like you need to get it replaced.


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

Given that I bought it directly from TiVo last week, I'm hoping that it will be covered under warranty. Just to close this out, I decided to try everything possible, and connected an Ethernet cable. Even that didn't resolve the reboot loop. So tomorrow when I have time I'll call TiVo support and see what they say.


----------

